# Garlic Juice And Shrimp? I Did Search



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if I could buy a garlic juice and then throw some shrimp in it let it sit and then feed it to my fish?

Would this be healthy?

Would the fish like it?

How long should I let it sit?

Anything to watchout for when buying the garlic juice? ( Can you even buy just garlic juice? )


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i believe all garlic juice does is boost the appetite and immune system so its good


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I would think it would be fine. I have done that with bait to go fishing with seems to yield good results. Although I have never seen garlic juice for sale anywhere. I just pureed it with water and soak my baits in it.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i know we sell some but it is freakin expensive


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> i know we sell some but it is freakin expensive


Buckeye, are you sure its juice and not oil? I have seen the oil but never juice. But I guess if your right then I learned something new today


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nvm I just googled it. Seems pretty interesting, but its basically pressed or pureed garlic that is then strained.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Garlic oil and garlic juice are diffrent? is it safe to use either?


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the oil is obviously an oil where as the juice is like running a bunch of garlic through a power juicer. I have never used it with my P's but I have for native fish a few years ago. I would stay away from the oil as I think it would cloud your water and you would get the oil settling on top. I used to puree it in a blender or food processor or a blender with a little water and then soak my foods in it for like a half hour and then feed.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya theres juice....i sell it at my work....it does pretty good at boosting their appetite and is pretty good for ick a well...but like i said it expensive for what it is....its just to put the smell of garlic on the food


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Seachem sells garlic guard which just a big bottle of garlic juice.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why???


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Why what? WOuld I want to do this? if thats the question, I have just heard of people doing it I guess garlic is healthy and it also helps keep parasites out.


----------

